# Look customer support



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a Look technician in Nevers, France. Once again, I was amazed by the excellent cordiality and knowledge of the representative who was able to answer all my questions. 

1. Elastomers should last the life of the product, which he estimated as about 10 years.
So far, there have been no damaged elastomers in testing or in practice. You should tape the elastomer spacers to the E-post in order not to lose them when traveling. 

2. Look will support all their products with spare parts for 15 years, as required by European legislation. In particular, their proprietary seatpost, spacers, elastomers, and headset bearing races. 

3. An extra E-post costs 299 Euros. Expensive, but understandable, given it is a unique system.

4. You should keep the part of the seatpost that is cut off, in case you want to resell the bike to someone with a different saddle height. To some extent, this addresses the question of 595 resell value. You can also use this to make carbon fiber spacers of any size. 

5. Look will have a test ride program this year at various European cyclosportives, including the 595. They will post application forms on their website this month and pick from there.

-ilan


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Ilan,

Regarding point 4 above, how does keeping the part of the seatpost that is cut off help in case you want to resell the bike to someone with a different saddle height? Are you able to build the seatpost back higher than it was cutoff (beyond using the 4 cm of "adjustment" with spacers which has been advertised.)?


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Ilan,
> 
> Regarding point 4 above, how does keeping the part of the seatpost that is cut off help in case you want to resell the bike to someone with a different saddle height? Are you able to build the seatpost back higher than it was cutoff (beyond using the 4 cm of "adjustment" with spacers which has been advertised.)?


It was the Look rep who said that keeping the cut seatpost was a good idea for reselling the bike. You can't use it to get more than 4 cm, but if someone does want almost 4 cm, then you can use the cutoff part to make one large clean spacer that is exactly like the rest of the seatpost. Also, it is a source of more spacers, in case you've misplaced some of yours by the time you want to sell the bike. 

-ilan


----------

